# Compact Flash-Karte mit integriertem GPS-Ship?



## Sebastiano06 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade durch Zufall bei der Suche nach einer neuen Speicherkarte auf das unten verlinkte Teil gestoßen! Was zum Teufel ist das?

SysOnChip CF Card 1GB GPS

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es sich dabei um eine PCMCIA-Karte mit integriertem CF-Chip und GPS-Empfänger handelt? Alles andere würde doch keinen Sinn machen! In eine Digicam passt das Ding nicht und in einem Chipkartenleser kann man die GPS-Daten doch auch nicht auslesen oder?
Mann findet auch in Google nicht sonderlich viele Informationen darüber!


----------



## bokay (16. Mai 2007)

So wie es ausschaut scheint es schon eine CF card zu sein. Ist wohl für Kameras die die Position des gemachten Fotos mitspeichern können...


----------



## Sebastiano06 (16. Mai 2007)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> [...] Kameras die die Position des gemachten Fotos mitspeichern können...



haben diese Kameras dann nicht einen eigenen GPS-Chip? Dier Karte ist doch viel zu groß. Selbst die Spiegelreflexkameras die ich kenne haben nicht so viel Platz im CF-Karten-Slot!


----------



## bokay (17. Mai 2007)

Ok. Hab grad kurz get. Das mit der Kamera war denke Ich wohl falsch. Irgendwie auch logisch... Solche Dinger sind für Notebooks und (haupsächlich) PDAs gedacht...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Mai 2007)

Sebastiano06 hat gesagt.:


> Was zum Teufel ist das?


Ein GPS-Empfänger, der über die CF-Schnittstelle mit einem Hostgerät verbunden wird. Als Dreingabe enthält er zusätzlich noch 1 GB Flash-Speicher. Ist als Hardwareseite einer Navigationslösung für PDAs und dergleichen gedacht.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Sebastiano06 (17. Mai 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> [...] einer Navigationslösung für PDAs [...]


Logisch, das macht Sinn, PDAs gibt es ja mit offener CF-Schnittstelle ohne Deckel! Dann macht natürlich auch der 1GB Speicher Sinn, denn sonst ist ja die Schnittstelle belegt! 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## AndreG (17. Mai 2007)

Nur nen kleiner Tipp es heißt Chip, nicht Ship 

Ich habe sonen ding in meine PDA, damit kann man z.B offene Hotspots auf einer Karte notieren (GPS) oder surfen und sogar die Daten speichern ohne den internen Ram zu nutzten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Sebastiano06 (17. Mai 2007)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> [...]es heißt Chip, nicht Ship [...]


Ist mir doch tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen, dass ich mich da vertippt habe!  *schäm*


----------

